# RE: Disappointed with wax product



## jannie2 (Jun 6, 2009)

*RE: Disappointed with wax product*

Hi thought I would share our experience with all of you. We purchased our motorhome 2 years ago and have had a product applied to the exterior to make it easier to clean?? The company glamourshield claimed to make it easier to keep off black streaks and give a 3 year warranty. We are very disappointed the ext surface feels very rough and the balck streaks are still hard to remove I was expecting it to be silky smooth and the interior treatment allows fluids to soak straight through! We had a caravan before and had very good service from Paintseal Direct and expected this to be a similar product but our dealer has recently switched to glamourshield - definately not as good in my book. Be careful when buying into this one. sorry glamourshield you get a thumbs down from me


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for warning, i, for the last 25 years have used various products on numerouse cars caravans etc and to be honest do not find much difference in them apart from cost

Dave P


----------

